# Another horse fatality.



## MurphysMinder (19 September 2012)

Hope the rider and driver make a full recovery.

http://www.shropshirestar.com/news/...-and-rider-injured-in-car-crash-near-telford/


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (19 September 2012)

Oh god poor, poor horse. I too hope the rider is ok. I bet she is devastated


----------



## TrasaM (19 September 2012)

I've got a 20 year old son and I gave him a grilling last week about driving past horses. In fairness he gave the right answers but thought I'd make a point of reminding him anyway. I know I shouldn't assume it was the drivers fault but given his age it's easy to jump to conclusions. 
Awful thing to happen. I hate riding on roads.


----------



## jnb (19 September 2012)

This is about 3 miles from where I work, and 5 or so from where I keep my horse 
In fact, we were on a yard just yards from this a few years back! 
I hate road riding.....it isn't even that narrow a lane! What a nightmare, RIP horse


----------



## 1muppet (21 September 2012)

The rider I know and would have done everything to be seen to be safe. It would appear that three polish lads were racing in their cars along this road, (none of them were insured), one lad has today died as a result of his injuries. Will this be a wake up call to these young drivers?


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (22 September 2012)

ITs about time the Police Cracked down on uninsured Drivers a friend of mine in the Police told me when they have purges at Magna Park a warehouse complex most eastern european drivers are not insured and their cars are seized and crushed so they need to up their game.


----------



## Luci07 (22 September 2012)

1muppet said:



			The rider I know and would have done everything to be seen to be safe. It would appear that three polish lads were racing in their cars along this road, (none of them were insured), one lad has today died as a result of his injuries. Will this be a wake up call to these young drivers?
		
Click to expand...

Sadly not. Wasnt it Paul Tapmers lorry that was hit by an uninsured polish driver ? Nothing against polish people but we seem to have no protection against these sort of drivers. Please pass on my condolences to the poor rider involved. It's every riders nightmare.


----------



## mightymammoth (22 September 2012)

devastating, life is so cruel and unfair. How on earth the poor rider will get over this I just don't know?


----------



## MurphysMinder (22 September 2012)

Is there any news on the rider 1muppet?   Whilst I can't celebrate anyones death I do agree that maybe this will be a wake up call to some drivers that it isn't just the horse that could lose its life if they hit it.  It really bugs me how many uninsured drivers there are around, it cost over £2000 for my 19 year old son to insure his vehicle, a lot of that goes to cover costs of accidents caused by these idiots who don't bother insuring.


----------



## mil1212 (22 September 2012)

This happened outside my friends house, she helped the rider and horse, and thought her air jacket saved her. I have no more information on her condition though. awful


----------



## CharlenePhil (24 September 2012)

What a nightmare! ...
Can`t imagine what i would do without my horse...


----------

